# Employment Agencies - Brisbane



## mhcornwall (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi.

I am in the process of applying for my 309/100 visa and want to put in some pre work with regards to gaining employment before we leave.

Does anyone know of any employment agencies in Brisbane?

preferably this would be in the HR industry, but at the start I would be willing to do any office based work.

Also any recruitment agencies that would offer any employment - temporary or permanant would be an advantage

I currently work in Talent Management in HR with a graduate recruitment background and will be able to get AHRI accreditation as i am CIPD level 5 qualified here in the UK

Any help would be really appreciated


----------

